# Auxillary fuel tank for CSM



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2006)

When milling the pecan I posted a few weeks back, my 084 would burn nearly a tank of fuel per cut. That was 4'x6'. Some of the water oaks I posted are 5' x 12'. I hate stoping the middle of a cut so I was wondering if anybody has an idea on hooking up auxillary fuel and oil tanks to the power head. Maybe it will be more trouble than it's worth but I may give it a shot.

I have a few ideas but I'd like to brainstorm with you folks.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 19, 2006)

Would just tapping and tubing the cap, using gravity to keep the saws tank toped work?

It would need to be done to the oil tank as well

Kevin


----------



## clearance (Apr 19, 2006)

I can't see a mcgivered setup for gas being safe, the last thing you want is a fire/explosion. Its not like you are putting the backcut in a big leaner, so what if you run out of gas.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 19, 2006)

clearance said:


> I can't see a mcgivered setup for gas being safe, the last thing you want is a fire/explosion. Its not like you are putting the backcut in a big leaner, so what if you run out of gas.



Good point, how about taking the gas tank out of the saw? wouldent that be safer? 

Gas in a tank, will not burn, much less explode! It would be as safe as the quality of work you do, if it didn't leak, and was safed from coming apart, all you would be looking for is a quart or so, one of my first thoughts was to utelise an old gas/oil tank from an old Daved Bradely , as there conected and a stand alone unit.

There are a lot of times that I wished that my CSM would go a little longer on a fill

Kevin


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2006)

I was thinking along the lines of buying a 2qt. plastic fuel tank similar to the one in the picture ($10) and hooking it directly to the carburetor. I might consider gravity feed through the cap for the oil.


----------



## clearance (Apr 19, 2006)

The gas tank of a saw is a safe place for gas, I am thinking about some micky-mouse set up with gas spraying onto a hot exhaust. Maybe if the saw is dedicated to milling you could hook up an approved gas can with proper fuel line to feed it, not saying it can't be done, just that it concerns me that it is done safely, with good connections etc..


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2006)

clearance said:


> I can't see a mcgivered setup for gas being safe, the last thing you want is a fire/explosion. Its not like you are putting the backcut in a big leaner, so what if you run out of gas.




How many times did you see McGuiver get hurt?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## clearance (Apr 19, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> How many times did you see McGuiver get hurt?:hmm3grin2orange:


Good one, many times I saw him throw away a gun that would have helped him later in the show however. McGiver has taken over from the old expression, N-rigged, not PC, lawsuit words. Just be safe, it would suck to burn down your saw.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 19, 2006)

*Auxillary fuel tank*

I may be wrong, but don't you let your saw cool down? I haven't had this problem probably cause I haven't tried that large of logs, But powerheads are not cheap!!!!


----------



## brian660 (Apr 20, 2006)

in regards to cool down I was basically told I need it, I can fabricate pretty much anything and was thinking about a bigger tank for a dedicated mill saw but the stihl dealer I frequent told me in his honest opinion I should probably stick with the stock tank, and none of my saws are under warranty so he wasn`t trying to save my butt if I needed warranty work done in the future.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 20, 2006)

How about a barbed tee in the fuel line?

.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 20, 2006)

brian660 said:


> in regards to cool down I was basically told I need it, I can fabricate pretty much anything and was thinking about a bigger tank for a dedicated mill saw but the stihl dealer I frequent told me in his honest opinion I should probably stick with the stock tank, and none of my saws are under warranty so he wasn`t trying to save my butt if I needed warranty work done in the future.



Brian,nice line of saws ya got there....I'm jelous.


----------



## brian660 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks, they were all to cheap to pass up, i`d sell a few(i`m not a pro and have no need for all of them) but all my buddies know how cheap I got them so they won`t pay fair price, and of course the 090 and 066 dont run but for under 150$ a piece I wasn`t complaining. 

its been a long road trying to find 090 parts though.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2006)

I put a K&N air filter on it and opened up the muffler so the saw breathes pretty good. I've learned that if I keep the RPM's up the saw stays cooler and performs better. I'm not trying to keep the saw running non-stop. I just want to finish the cut before I run out of fuel.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> How about a barbed tee in the fuel line?
> 
> .




Hmmm... interesting. Valve and/or quick disconnect... plausible


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 20, 2006)

> I put a K&N air filter on it and opened up the muffler so the saw breathes pretty good. I've learned that if I keep the RPM's up the saw stays cooler and performs better. I'm not trying to keep the saw running non-stop. I just want to finish the cut before I run out of fuel.



I go about it in a slightly different manner. Rather than worry about high rpm's, I'm more concerned with keeping the chainsaw going smoothly and steadily thru the wood...letting the saw do the cutting at a moderate rpm level and not trying to force it thru and bog it down or let the rpm's go way up by not keeping the chain properly engaged in the wood. I also usually stop several times while making a pass to set wedges, adjust wedges, adjust footing, etc., which gives the saw a chance to cool down a little while idling in the cut.

Just like a person needs a break after strenuous activity to catch their breath, I look at the refueling time as a breaktime for the chainsaw.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 20, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I put a K&N air filter on it and opened up the muffler so the saw breathes pretty good. I've learned that if I keep the RPM's up the saw stays cooler and performs better. I'm not trying to keep the saw running non-stop. I just want to finish the cut before I run out of fuel.




If a saw can cool it's self for 60 seconds, it can stay cool for an hour, as shutting down a hot saw is the start of a lot of problems, some clutch side seals fail from this.

The way the fins are engineered is to cool the saw at it's in cut speed, excessive lug or load on the engine is more heat and less air. Prememum gas helps also.


I really like the tee-tap, but I wouldn't cut the line, just add a carb side length to the tee, as that way it could be readily disconnected to take into the woods.

My mill saw ( for now ) is too small, but I can keep the chain speed up buy keeping it very sharp and tall depth gauge/rakers on a skip chain.

Kevin


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2006)

When I said keep the RPM's up I didn't mean keep it screaming. I guess I should have been more clear. Every cut has a sweet spot between load, RPM and cut speed. The more I use this mill the better I get at keeping it there.

Shoerfast- when you say cool its self for 60 sec., do you mean letting it run at idle?

Even with a 084 I still use skip chain. I've used full comp ripping chain but I wasn't pleased with the performance you loose for the sake of a smoother cut. I may break the loop I have for my 72" bar and make 2 loops for my 30" bar.


----------

